# Redmax EBZ8000 Compression?



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hard starting. If I get it started, it runs fine. When shut down gas comes out of CARB. Vacuum and Pressure checks good. Spark is good. Compression, best I get is 85-95. I squirted oil in spark plug hole. Compreesion didn't improve. Checked for stuck rings thru exhaust port, seem ok. Should I take jug off and check bore and rings?

Thank you,

Bob


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

the first and biggest clue is that gas is coming out of the carb... BAD...carb most likely needs to be cleaned and the float checked. if the fuel and air mixture is not correct, it could be hard to start or not start, or run bad...
you said the gas is coming out of the carb...SO there is no way the fuel and air mixture is correct.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

This unit has a Walbro WYA barrel type Carb. There are no adjustments. inlet needle is adjusted to Wabro gage. the diaphram is new as well as the needle.


----------

